# Sled went thru Catawba



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Heard someone went thru with a sled today at Catwaba. Guess there ok and getting the sled out tomorrow. Just crazy


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow. I'm not even planning in hitting any inland lakes for a week or two. . . .


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

taking a sled onto erie is arrogance right now to say the least....I would be sketched out to even walk out there right now let alone right a 4-500lb sled!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

That's how we used to test the ice. Get an old sled, put 1 gallon of gas in it, zip tie the throttle and steering, and let her rip. See how far she goes


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Read on FB that the guy was a licensed guide, hard to believe that someone with enough experience to be a guide could have NO common sense, guessing it was an outta stater


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

That's Lake Erie ice fishing will do crazy things to a guy. Nowhere else in the world can you pull the quantity of trophy fish through the ice as you can Lake Erie. We have an amazing thing right in our backyard, we just have to learn to respect it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This goes along with taking off warning labels and letting things sort themselves out naturally


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow just hard to believe ?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> taking a sled onto erie is arrogance right now to say the least....I would be sketched out to even walk out there right now let alone right a 4-500lb sled!


 I don't think "arrogance" is the right adjective to describe him.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Maybe he had insurance on that sled and wanted a brand new one??


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

Probably should take more than a 50$ guide license to be allowed to take guys out on Erie ice.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

walleyeseizure said:


> Probably should take more than a 50$ guide license to be allowed to take guys out on Erie ice.


I wish it was only 50 bucks. More like 800


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

huntindoggie22 said:


> I wish it was only 50 bucks. More like 800


Your paying too much!! A Ohio guide license is 50$


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

trapperjon said:


> Read on FB that the guy was a licensed guide, hard to believe that someone with enough experience to be a guide could have NO common sense, guessing it was an outta stater


Ummm.... anyone can become a "guide". No experience necessary. Heck there were a few fellas taking peoples money last season that supposedly were not licensed.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

another know it all...


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

This is what happens with two consecutive years of good ice on Erie!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

We all want to get out there bad...but most of us are smart enough to wait a couple more weeks...Hard to spud if you are cruising on a sled on this early ice


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

That sucks, Now they'll run a airboat out to recover the sled and bust up some holes in the ice. Sure, it'll refreeze but damn guys, let it get good and solid


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

you can fish sketchy ice with an aluminum canoe.one person on each end ,walk it out slowly,NEVER take your hand off your end and keep yourself tethered to it the whole time.drill your holes just over the edge and stay IN THE BOAT while fishing. use a wooden paddle,drill 1/8 hole in handle and insert 20d spike,metabo off head and sharpen just in case you have to prod/pole your way back in.i do that on nw ohio ponds when ice gets sketchy.i got the idea from 2 guys on nettle lake that live right in front of the warm water spring on the north end.they OWN that bay and kill the gills and crappies there. there has been open water there ALWAYS(including the last 2 years)it NEVER freezes completely there.these guys have open water ice fishing down to a science(as well as a 200, tether to their deck)I sat across the open water and watched them fill their bucket(and run back into their heated house every time they wanted to) while I froze my ass off trying to get close enough to get the same fish they were on without getting to close to the open water boil


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Unreal he rode out on the lake yesterday. I'm glad he is safe, but people have to remember ice rom the last 2 yrs are not the norm. Higher temps and big winds coming next week, that will bust things up.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

moke said:


> Unreal he rode out on the lake yesterday. I'm glad he is safe, but people have to remember ice rom the last 2 yrs are not the norm. Higher temps and big winds coming next week, that will bust things up.



I was out there today and watched them pull the sled out.
The airboat had a boom with a winch. There was 3 guys standing on the edge of the hole getting it out and they didn`t break though. The airboat was sitting on the ice also, it didn`t look like it broke though going out to the hole. Lots of rough ice out there. Going to make some tuff walking this weekend.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

OhioMadMan said:


> I was out there today and watched them pull the sled out.
> The airboat had a boom with a winch. There was 3 guys standing on the edge of the hole getting it out and they didn`t break though. The airboat was sitting on the ice also, it didn`t look like it broke though going out to the hole. Lots of rough ice out there. Going to make some tuff walking this weekend.


Did they use a diver to connect the winch?


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Did they use a diver to connect the winch?


They already had it hooked up when I got there. I didn`t see any diving gear. Not sure how they did it.


----------

